# Extended range remote starter kit



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Has anybody considered this? They should've had this available from the factory. I would love to have this since where I work, the parking spots are a bit out of range from our suite's window (even with putting the remote up to my chin trick).

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...xtended-Range-Package/75856208/000065760.html


----------



## dubonaire_B4 (Feb 11, 2004)

TablaRasa said:


> Has anybody considered this? They should've had this available from the factory. I would love to have this since where I work, the parking spots are a bit out of range from our suite's window (even with putting the remote up to my chin trick).
> 
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...xtended-Range-Package/75856208/000065760.html


In signature VW style the extended range kit makes no sense and only works on cars WITHOUT factory remote start. It was discussed at length in the Jetta forum and I'm a little foggy with the details. But it's an entirely separate remote start system and not simply a remote upgrade for the shorter range factory installed system. It also only works with kessy equipped vehicles too.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dubonaire_B4 said:


> In signature VW style the extended range kit makes no sense and only works on cars WITHOUT factory remote start. It was discussed at length in the Jetta forum and I'm a little foggy with the details. But it's an entirely separate remote start system and not simply a remote upgrade for the shorter range factory installed system. It also only works with kessy equipped vehicles too.


ah ok. Thanks. I figured that as much that it will only work if there is an existing factory remote start in which case I do have it in our Atlas. But yeah stupid that it is not a stand alone unit to be installed in VW kessy equipped cars without an existing remote start.

I'd still be interested if anybody has had it installed. Will inquire with the dealer how much damage in the pockets on our next maintenance trip.


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

I feel like VW Car-Net should be used for remote start, which would solve the distance thing. I'm still in trial mode but I won't be paying after that...unless they add features worth paying for.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you think of any legitimate reason to remote a cold engine? I sure wouldn't do that to my vehicle.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

audiyos said:


> I feel like VW Car-Net should be used for remote start, which would solve the distance thing. I'm still in trial mode but I won't be paying after that...unless they add features worth paying for.


 I agree but it ain't happening anytime soon


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

dubonaire_B4 said:


> In signature VW style the extended range kit makes no sense and only works on cars WITHOUT factory remote start. It was discussed at length in the Jetta forum and I'm a little foggy with the details. But it's an entirely separate remote start system and not simply a remote upgrade for the shorter range factory installed system. It also only works with kessy equipped vehicles too.


There are two kits - one for cars that already have remote start which OP linked to i.e. just 000065760.

The other one is for the ones that don't have it have it equipped: that needs both the remote control module and the extended range module i.e. needs both 3CN065760 and 000065760.

You are correct though, it is a separate remote/fob and does nothing to the existing key fob.


----------

